# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  TENS; uitleg en ervaringen gevraagd

## Agnes574

Hoi lieve leden,

Dinsdag kreeg ik te horen dat ik op de wachtlijst kom te staan voor een proefmaand met een TENS-apparaat.
In grote lijnen snap ik de bedoeling en werking van het app, maar ik zou graag ervaringen horen.
Weet iemand ook of dit in België (deels) wordt vergoed, zo'n aankoop van dat apparaat bij de CM?? En wat zijn de kosten? Kan dit niet op internet vinden.. zo nog 's op de CM-site kijken; mss vind ik daar duidelijkheid.

Ervaringen etc welkom  :Wink: 
Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## fairytale30

Hoi Agnes.

Voor zover ik weet wordt een TENS ook in Belgie gewoon vergoed door de ziektenkostenverzekeraar, maar je hebt dan wel een bewijs van bijvoorbeeld de arts nodig, dat het medisch noodzakkelijk is dat je een TENS nodig hebt.
De prijs van een TENS verschilt enorm. Je hebt goedkope en duurdere, ligt er maar net aan welk merk het is, en van welke fabrikant het af komt.
Ik zou gewoon eens gaan informeren bij zo'n fabrikant naar de prijs van een TENS.

x

----------


## olgalena

Hoi Agnes,

De TENS die ik een maand op proef kreeg word gewoon vergoed.
Ik hoop dat het jou wel gaat helpen ik heb zenuwpijn en bij mij ging het niet goed.
Constant je zelf onder stroom zetten dat valt niet mee.

----------


## Sjimmie36

Hoi Agnes,

Mijn man heeft ook TENS geprobeerd. Prof Zuurmond (pijn-polikliniek) van het VUmc in A'dam heeft ervoor getekend en toen kreeg mijn man het apparaat gewoon mee naar huis om te proberen. Wordt dus gewoon vergoed als de arts ervoor tekent.
Dit hielp echter niet tegen zenuwpijn. Het werd eigenlijk alleen maar erger.
Inderdaad, jezelf constant onder stroom zetten valt niet mee en zeker niet als de pijn erger wordt.

Groetjes,
Petra

----------


## olgalena

Hallo dit klopt dus helemaal ook ik heb zenuwpijn waardoor de TENS niet hielp. En de pijn alleen maar erger werd. Na een maand op proef kon ik de TENS retouneren die van mij kwam van de pijnpoli Flevoziekenhuis.

Groetjes Olga

----------


## Sjimmie36

Klopt, wij hebben de TENS al na een week teruggebracht.

Groetjes, Petra

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Agnes,  :Embarrassment: 

Even mijn ervaring met het Tens apparaat....ik heb bovenstaande gelezen en ik begrijp dat het voor iedereen verschillend zal gaan werken, maar desalniettemin is het de moeite waard om dit te doen...helpt het niet, nou dat kun je dat weer wegstrepen en heb je het geprobeerd! Ik gebruik het dus bij Posttraumatische Dystrofie en Fibromyalgie....de pijn bestrijding heeft het voor mij aangevraagd....eerst een maandje op proef en als dat hielp dan mocht ik het langer gebruiken.....ik gebruik het inmiddels al meer dan een jaar zoniet al 2 jaar? de kosten worden vergoed door de verzekering maar dat schijnt niet altijd zo te zijn....ik heb het officieel in bruikleen, het apparaat is " niet" van mij!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 
je krijgt er zelfklevende Electroden bij, ik heb dat van Klinerva...zijn ze op dan kan ik ze kosteloos aanvragen bij het bedrijf door middel van een telefoontje of een formulier! je moet er mee leren omgaan hoe sterk je iets kan verdragen...soms was het zo pijnlijk dan wist ik dat ik het niet helemaal goed deed en dat moest aanpassen, de sterkte die je kunt aanpassen op je apparaat....je leert het in een mum van tijd....ik gebruikte het soms uren per dag in 3 sessies...ochtend, middag, avond....

Ons lichaam heeft een eigen systeem voor pijnverlichting...Tens werkt met dit systeem samen en versterkt hierdoor het effect hiervan!!!!!
het geeft bij acute als chronische pijn goede resultaten..
Tens geeft een tijdelijke pijnverlichting, maar mijn ervaring is dat als ik het een week dagelijks gebruikte, de pijn afnam en ik het een tijdje kon stoppen....
ik ben persoonlijk iemand die het intensief uitprobeert....mijn spieren konden daardoor wel eens erg gaan trillen...haha... :Big Grin:  Hoolimoossie wat is dat dacht ik dan....ook waren de draden een keer gewoon op, het kan maar een bepaalde tijd mee ...best wel een tijdje hoor maar dan moeten ze vervangen worden....( kun je allemaal aanvragen) dan werkt het dus niet of ik kreeg weleens enorme schokken maar achhhhhh dan deed ik iets niet goed of de pleisters waren op, moest vervangen worden...haha en zo krummel ik door....ik moet het weer gaan gebruiken maar ik was het ff vergeten....nou Lieve Agnes, ik hoop dat het Tens apparaat gauw mag komen en je het kunt uitproberen....
je kunt natuurlijk je verzekering vragen of ze dit vergoeden of vragen in het ziekenhuis die weten ook veel....ik woon in Nederland...misschien werkt dat iets anders? Succes ermee als je aan de beurt bent.... Ga Ervoor!!!!!!  :Wink:  Liefs van Elisa  :Big Grin: 
ik ben er " enthousiast" over!!!!!!!  :Big Grin: 

ps: Ik heb een Cefar Primo en de zelfklevende electroden zijn van het merk Klinerva...daar horen ook draden bij... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Sjimmie36

Fijn om te horen dat het bij jou, Elisa, wel werkt. Echter bij Transversa Myelitis niet helaas.

gr.
Petra

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Elisabeth9,

Mooi uitgelegd hoe het apparaat werkt. Ik lees hier regelmatig over op deze site. Maar nu heb ik er ook een beeld bij. Fijn dat jij er baad bij hebt.  :Smile: 

@ Agnes, ik hoop dat jij er ook baad bij zult hebben.
Succes!

Voor diegene die er geen effect van hebben hoop ik dat er een ander alternatief is. Sterkte iedereen met de pijnbestrijding!
Groetjes, Jolanda27  :Embarrassment:

----------


## hestiane

hallo

ik heb ook een tens en bestel ook bij klinevra nu het laatste jaar plakken de elektroden niet echt
soms 1 a 2 dagen maar omdat ik die voor mijn nek heb kan ik soms de elektrode niet gelijk op de juiste plaatst te plakken soms wel 3 a 4 pogignen tot hij goed zit.
net als nu vanmorgen nieuwe gepakt en geplakt en na 4 uur viel hij eraf
we hebben nu echt alles geprobeerd om ze te laten plakken en je nek beweeg je steeds. 
en volgens eurocept heb ik alle elektroden geprobeerd en ze adviseren me naar de arts te gaan
ik heb gisteren heeft de huisarts de verwijzing doorgestuurd naar de pijn poli.
ze kunnen weer een injectie geven maar dan heb ik nog de tens nodig
dus mijn vraag zijn er nog meer mensen die problemen hebben met de elektroden

bedankt corina

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hestiane: Wat een gedoe allemaal zeg...nee daar wordt je niet blij van in tegen deel...grrrrrrrrrrr verdrietig eigenlijk, als je pijn hebt en het wil niet lukken...bahhhhhhhhh... :Frown:  het enige wat ik kan bedenken is om de plek waar jij wilt plakken even schoon te maken met alcohol..goed droog maken en dan plakken...ook bij mij ging niet alles soepel....ik plakte dan "bruine" (dat gebruik ik) of witte tape die op een rolletje zit...te kopen bij kruitvat, etos, of waar dan ook, het wordt ook gebruikt als je gaasjes op wonden doet en dan af moet tapen/dicht moet maken begrijp je?....dan blijft het "wel" zitten...misschien een idee? heel veel succes en sterkte ermee.... :Stick Out Tongue:  geef de moed niet op, het moet lukken met enige inspanning...pfffffffffffffff valt niet mee he?...niet leuk....dagggggggggg...tot slot wens ik je minder pijn toe en een goed en fijn weekend...hartelijke groet van iemand die met je meeleeft.... :Big Grin:

----------


## hestiane

hoi

het gene wat ik nog kan proberen is met dikker leukopor ik heb die dunne geprobeerd maar dat krulde op
de rest heb ik allemaal al gehad
ja het is heel vervelend als het wel helpt maar niet plakt.
maar we hopen op een oplossing
en we maken het beste ervan.
bedankt voor de tip

groetjes corina

----------


## Elisabeth9

Je hebt het in ieder geval al zelf geprobeerd....in de nek is ook wel een lastige plek om te plakken, de huid is warm en dan moet je ook nog eens goede tape vinden wat nog beter plakt....pfffffffffffffffffff breder is ene optie of tape wat ze voor iets anders gebruiken en dan denk ik aan spul wat ze doen voor hockeystikken, dat doen ze om de hockeystik beter vast te kunnen houden...meer oplossingen kan ik op dit moment niet bedenken...succes ermee...ik hoop dat je toch nog iets kunt bedenken wat beter mag helpen....toi toi toi......

Hartelijke groeten....fijne avond en zondag.... :Embarrassment:

----------

